
2013 ICFP Contest Problem - jasonwatkinspdx
http://icfpc2013.cloudapp.net/
======
pdq
tl;dr

Interesting problem this year: build a REST/JSON client bot to solve numeric
expression riddles, based on answers. It's Jeopardy for numeric bots!

